# Protein skimmer advice



## stp (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Newbie to the forum here ;-) I'm in the process of setting up a 75 gallon FOWLR tank and I need some advice on purchasing a protein skimmer. Just to give you a little info on my setup..I am not able to drill my tank so I have no plans to add a sump and I will be using a RENA Filstar XP2 canister filter. Therefore, I will need a hang-on tank protein skimmer.

I'm sure that many of you do not frown upon overkill as far as filtration goes lol. How does everyone feel about Coralife Super Skimmers w/ needle-wheel? Is that a pretty decent protein skimmer? I can't afford to spend too much but at the same time, I don't want a piece of crap that I'm going to need to replace in a year or so. Which one would you recommend going with? At Big Al's Online, there's a $20 difference between the 125 gallon skimmer and the 220 gallon skimmer..should I just go w/ the 220 gallon?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../cl0/coralifesuperskimmerneedlewheel125gallon

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU.../cl0/coralifesuperskimmerneedlewheel220gallon

Also, how is the maintenance on these Coralife skimmers? Fairly easy? Are they durable skimmers that should last a while? Are there other skimmers in that approximate price range that you would recommend over Coralife?

Thanks in advance,
Josh


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

havnt heard the best thing about those coralifes but at the same time havnt really heard much at all. IMO you want to empty the wallet on the skimmer ( and then some ) so if moneys tight save up for awhile.
now for your canister filter... remove that, clean it and put it on a freshwater tank where it belongs.
welcome to the forum!


----------



## stp (Jun 23, 2010)

onefish2fish said:


> havnt heard the best thing about those coralifes but at the same time havnt really heard much at all. IMO you want to empty the wallet on the skimmer ( and then some ) so if moneys tight save up for awhile.
> now for your canister filter... remove that, clean it and put it on a freshwater tank where it belongs.
> welcome to the forum!


Why do you say that about the filter? Is it not good for a saltwater tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stp (Jun 23, 2010)

Also, what makes & models of protein skimmers do you recommend?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

no canister filter will be good on a saltwater tank unless its empty or used for just carbon but i prefer a reactor for that. 
the reason canister filters, bio balls, anything that will trap debris and detritus are bad, is just that... it traps debris and detritus and gives them a chance to break down and spike your nitrates. the way a skimmer works, it basically blends the water until it foams and the foam rises up and into a collection cup. no sponges, fibers, or nooks and crannies for poop or food to get stuck. when my tank was still mine ( i moved and left it ) it had a constant 0 ppm nitrate reading. granted i had a sump with macro algaes, carefully fed, had a quality skimmer, plenty of live rock, deep sand bed and thats about all the filtration you'd need. this was also a reef so ideal water quality is just that. 
as for skimmers i liked my MR2 besides the fact it was so noisy i had to get rid of it and use i believe it was an MTC skimmer that was in-sump only but way quieter and preformed just as good. i also liked my ASM when i had it. theres alot of good skimmers out there, but be warned alot are just overpriced pieces of plastic. read online reviews and ask questions. look for a local reefing club in your area and ask around there.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i agree with onefish i personally would not use the canister... now about a sump.. you dont have to drill to have one.. you can use an overflow box or DIY design and still use a sump.... thats how a lot of people get away with out drilling. (you saw mine, not one hole in that tank)


----------



## stp (Jun 23, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> i agree with onefish i personally would not use the canister... now about a sump.. you dont have to drill to have one.. you can use an overflow box or DIY design and still use a sump.... thats how a lot of people get away with out drilling. (you saw mine, not one hole in that tank)


Yeah, he talked me into making my own sump lol. Now I just need to find some good plans..


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

heres a good start
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you could also type sump building into youtube.com 

its really as easy as silicon'ing a piece(s) of plexi into an empty used tank.


----------



## stp (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Just a few more questions..what's the best kind of pump to use for the sump? Do I just look for "return" pumps? And how do I determine what flow rate I need for a 75 gal tank?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i like mag pumps personally. they seem to be solid and build well. i would prob. go with atleast a mag 9. figure some of the GPH is lost in head loss ( the height from sump back to tank ) and match it up to what your overflow is rated for.


----------



## stp (Jun 23, 2010)

onefish2fish said:


> i like mag pumps personally. they seem to be solid and build well. i would prob. go with atleast a mag 9. figure some of the GPH is lost in head loss ( the height from sump back to tank ) and match it up to what your overflow is rated for.


Yeah, I was looking at the Mag 9.5. Do you know how to determine the overflow rate? It would be based on the diameter of the tubing huh?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the overflow boxes have a flow rate if thats the way your going. if the tank is still empty i strongly suggest using a www.glass-holes.com setup as for drilling tanks from now on thats prob. all ill use. im not a fan of overflow boxes. 
there are lots of options you can do. you could always get a stronger pump and "t" it off to loop back into the sump with a ball valve to adjust, hook it into a skimmer, uv sterilizer, reactor, etc..


----------

